# Wind Noise



## 05CCLE4X2 (Dec 31, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has experienced this on their 2005 Crew Cab. I have both of my back seats folded down. On the passenger side there is no wind noise at all to speak of. On the drivers side behind me, it sounds like the window is cracked just a little bit and the window is all of the way up. Looks like I am going to have to make an appointment for this. Any ideas?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

take a look at your weatherstrips. If you have a smoke maker (cigarette or insence) you can have someone drive and move the smoke around where you here noise. or take a dollar bill and close it in the door in the area where you think the noise is and see if you can pull it out. the more info you give the dealer the better chance at getting it fixed the 1st time.


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

05CCLE4X2 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has experienced this on their 2005 Crew Cab. I have both of my back seats folded down. On the passenger side there is no wind noise at all to speak of. On the drivers side behind me, it sounds like the window is cracked just a little bit and the window is all of the way up. Looks like I am going to have to make an appointment for this. Any ideas?


I notice this also when the seats are folded down. I wonder if it is more road noise coming from between the cab and the bed. Once the seats are up, you cannot hear a thing.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a wind noise sometimes at highway speeds in my king cab.

While at the dealer for a tire balance, I asked it they could look at the doors too. "There is no adjustment and you just have to deal with the noise, these trucks make a lot of road/wind noise due to no sound deadener in the roof"

WTF???? Lazy asses.

So I have been messing around with the door striker a few times, but have not solved to problem completely yet.

I'll be watching this thread to see if any other great ideas come along.

Jeff


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

It's road noise you're eharing. I get the same thing. Freaked me out the first time I heard it.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Got the same issue -- only when the rear seats are folded down.

Weird...


----------



## symbology (Dec 14, 2005)

On my KC, I found some air bleed/vents in the rear corners. Take a look at the plastic pieces that have a small area that looks like an AC / Heating vent. Behind this area is a vent that is open to the outside. The vent is closed, but is easily opened with just a little pressure. It uses rubber flaps to stay closed, but they open very easily. I put some sound deadening material (eDead) from Elemental Designs over most of the opening and it helped. When I get a chance I will cover the entire vent to see if that cures the problem. 

I am not sure what these are for, but I will still cover them if that is where the noise is coming from.


----------

